
Linus Torvalds on 2560x1600 - tosh
https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/ByVPmsSeSEG
======
wpdev_63
Most OSes are _still_ not properly optimized for HiDPI displays(and may never
will be at this point with everything going mobile).

I could be a running a 4k display but chose to use a '24 inch 1900x1200
because the text scaling b/t apps and the windows is inconsistent. I haven't
tried ubuntu on a HiDPI monitor but I would guess that it has the same issues.

------
skybrian
This is not true in my experience. When I upgraded to a Retina laptop I barely
noticed. Any other laptop feature seems more important.

Of course, one person's opinion doesn't matter much. Is there any data showing
a large percentage of people care about this?

~~~
ktosobcy
I switched from old Samsung laptop to MBP retina around 2013 and noticed that
font quality improved and was content for quite some time (without being
excessively. and then I switched back for a while to my previous setup and in
that moment it became painfully obvious to me how this tiny detail improved
work / interaction quality with the device.

so yeah - I'm with Linus on this one.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
He has a point, it should be the standard. Although someone should tell this
Linus guy he could just pick up a MacBook Pro with that resolution, and it
comes with macOS.

~~~
ddebernardy
Just spitballing here, but "this Linus guy" might rather a lighter laptop [1]
with a better screen.

[1]: [https://www.cultofmac.com/162823/linux-creator-linus-
torvald...](https://www.cultofmac.com/162823/linux-creator-linus-torvalds-i-
love-my-macbook-air/)

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
My wife has a MacBook Air and I have a new Pro and there’s surprisingly little
in it when it comes to weight, and it would meet his resolution requirement.

[https://www.macworld.co.uk/review/mac-laptops/macbook-pro-
vs...](https://www.macworld.co.uk/review/mac-laptops/macbook-pro-vs-macbook-
air-3481192/)

